# انواع الصليب



## HappyButterfly (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يروى في قديم الزمان عن حاكم غير مؤمن اراد احراج خادم للرب في مدينته
فدعاه الى مجلسه ووضع على ارض مدخل مجلسه سجادة عليها رسم صليب بحيث لايمكن لخادم الرب الدخول الى الحاكم الا اذا داسا على رسم الصليب

جاء خادم الرب ودخل وداس على السجادة وطبعا على رسم الصليب فيها
فقال له الحاكم: كيف تدوس على رسم الصليب، أليس للصليب قيمة كبيرة عندك؟ ألا تحترمه؟
فأجابه خادم الرب: ألا تعلم ان هنالك ثلاث انواع للصلبان:
واحد بينباس ( يُقبل )
وواحد بينداس ( يُداس عليه )
وواحد بينحط على الراس ( يوضع على الرأس )
والذي دست عليه هو من النوع الثاني

والذي قصده خادم الرب بالصليب الذي يُقبل هو صليب اللص الذي امن بالسيد المسيح وهو على الصليب وقال له المسيح اليوم تكون معي بالفردوس

والصليب الذي يُداس عليه هو صليب اللص الثاني الذي استهزء بالسيد المسيح ولم يؤمن به

لوقا 23: "39 وكان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه قائلا ان كنت انت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وإيانا. 40 فاجاب الآخر وانتهره قائلا أولا انت تخاف الله اذ انت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه. 41 اما نحن فبعدل لاننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا.واما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله. 42 ثم قال ليسوع اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك.43 فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس"

والصليب الثالث الذي يوضع على الرأس هو صليب السيد المسيح صليب الخلاص والمجد

"فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله."
1 كو 1: 18


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 سبتمبر 2008)

> "فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله."
> 1 كو 1: 18


 
موضوع غاية في الروعة 
شكرا 
سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا ديدى 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جداااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااااا بنوته 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع غاية في الروعة
> شكرا
> سلام المسيح



ميرسى لمرورك الرقيق بنوتة
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا ديدى
> مرسىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل كوكو
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جداااااااا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا بنوته
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل كاندى
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

> وكان واحد من المذنبين المعلقين يجدف عليه قائلا ان كنت انت المسيح فخلّص نفسك وإيانا. 40 فاجاب الآخر وانتهره قائلا أولا انت تخاف الله اذ انت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه. 41 اما نحن فبعدل لاننا ننال استحقاق ما فعلنا.واما هذا فلم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله. 42 ثم قال ليسوع اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك.43 فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس"




رائع  يا ديدي

شكرااااا جزيلا للتأمل

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا للموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل كليمو 
 المسيح معك ويباركك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يناير 2010)

*الاجمل مرورك استاذ النهيسى*
*المسيح معك ويباركك*
​


----------

